# PCA, OPC, or just Reformed church in Defuniak Springs FL



## Weston Stoler (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone of the faithful Puritan board people able to find one in and around defuniak springs. If college doesn't work I will most likely move in with my mother in Florida who lives their. She is Pentecostal however no matter how bad she will want me to go to her church I will not do it.

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------

It looks like a barren waste land of biblical theology......


----------



## Wayne (Dec 20, 2011)

First Presbyterian Church (PCA)
Niceville, FL
Web: Home

and

Grace OPC
Mail: 2865 Edgewater Dr.
Niceville, FL 32578-2312
[couldn't find a website see http://www.opc.org/church.html?church_id=61 for more info]


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 20, 2011)

How far away is it from defuniak springs?

---------- Post added at 01:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

Both seem to be almost an hour away. My truck won't make it  Their seems to be an SBC church that agrees with the 9 marks in a 10 mile radius. I sent them an email asking if their are orthodox Presbyterian churches in the area. I know their is a PCUSA church and they have a big picture of Jesus of which, even if they were more orthodox then the SBC people, I would despise going there. Their is another Presbyterian church that seems to not be PCA however I don't see a claim to PCUSA either. It is called Glendale Presbyterian church. I sent the youth pastor an email (the only one I could find on the website) and asked if they agree to the original Westminster confession and agree with the 9 marks. The most I could drive is 30 minutes out of the way or my car will suffer damage. (You realize that 30 minutes their is an hour drive. An hour drive their is a 2 hour drive, it racks up if I get involved in a ministry)


----------



## Zach (Dec 20, 2011)

Just to clarify, I don't think the OPC or the PCA uses the original 1646 WCF but the Revised American Version that changes the text on the Civil Magistrate.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 20, 2011)

Weston, you really need to join the military.


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2011)

Crestview looks to be just a half hour down the road. Grace Redeemer Church


----------



## Rufus (Dec 20, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Weston, you really need to join the military.




Actually if you consider it an option Weston than Chaplain Ben is right in many ways, you'll have your college payed for, you'll be disciplined, and you'll get to serve your country (and may be in close range to a good Presbyterian church or chaplain). If your worried about safety you can even get a nice cushy job shuffling papers in an office. Actually theirs so many job fields in the military that you could find one you'd like to do as a career and get on the job training with it. I'm doing it.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

I messaged the PCUSA church and asked if they held to the westminster confession of faith and could agree with the 9 marks. They sent me a sarcastic reply and then told me that the other Presbyterian church was EPC and I would enjoy it. Is the EPC Doctrinally sound, I like my more reverent church service (not quiet psalms only but I mean, I come from a SBC church)

I messaged the SBC church around 10 miles from there and asked if he knew any PCA Churches around and if not if I would be welcomed at his church. He said he would look for a PCA church after the holidays and if he couldn't find one I would be welcomed to worship there (They are part of the 9 marks)


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2011)

EPC is a mixed bag. A lot of local autonomy. Some ordain women, some don't. A few speak in tongues. It's worse that PCA as far as denominational labels not being definitive. 

That being said, I'd go to one if it was the best option available. If I can locate the one you're talking about, I'll hit the website and see what impression I get.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

The website doesn't give me a good vibe. Speaking in tongues, ordaining women, are you sure these people are actually presbyterian.....
Home


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2011)

EPC is a mixed bag. A lot of local autonomy. Some ordain women, some don't. A few speak in tongues. It's worse that PCA as far as denominational labels not being definitive. 

That being said, I'd go to one if it was the best option available. If I can locate the one you're talking about, I'll hit the website and see what impression I get.

---------

"Casual and contemporary" wouldn't be my first choice. But selection is going to be limited in that area. I couldn't locate a list of officers. 

Ideal? No
Best available? Possibly


----------



## Andres (Dec 21, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> I messaged the PCUSA church and asked if they held to the westminster confession of faith



They'll most likely tell you, "yes". That doesn't mean much.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

They are also looking for a children's minister and I am definitely up for that. I am going to submit an application. 
Would my membership from my PCA church transfer to this church if I decided to move there?

Correction:
It is actually a children's worker and it has more to do with infant's then actual children. I am not down for changing diapers so scratch that first sentence.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2011)

Your PCA church would likely give a letter of transfer to the EPC church, particularly as there doesn't appear to be a NAPARC congregation in the community. Even if they don't, the EPC session would likely take you by reaffirmation of faith. The standards for membership are essentially the same between the two churches.


----------



## Andres (Dec 21, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> They are also looking for a children's minister and I am definitely up for that. I am going to submit an application.
> Would my membership from my PCA church transfer to this church if I decided to move there?



Which church are you referring to? As for your membership transferring that would depend on a couple of things. Are you a member in good standing at your PCA church? Could your session commend in good faith the church you are desiring to transfer to? If they cannot, then they won't transfer your membership. They will most likely simply release your membership. I don't feel like release is the proper word, but I don't recall the exact wording and forgive me, but I'm being too lazy to get my BCO to look it up.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

Andres said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> > They are also looking for a children's minister and I am definitely up for that. I am going to submit an application.
> ...



Ironicly I just became a member 2 weeks ago so I would hope I am in good standing. I am not sure about this church yet, soo I would have to let them know.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 21, 2011)

The PC(USA) doesn't require subscription to any particular confession, and they list several. They only expect to be "guided" by them, and that's only for officers, unless something has changed. They definitely ordain women and congregations are leaving in droves over the homosexuality and fidelity/chastity issues.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like Weston just needs to start his own Church.


----------



## pianoman (Dec 21, 2011)

He should start an IFBC. That's where his roots are. lol


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2011)

If the sojourn in Florida is only going to be temporary, one alternative would be to leave your membership where it is, and seek associate membership (they call it 'affiliate membership') in the EPC congregation. It's good for a year, and can be renewed. See EPC BCO 9.4


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Sounds like Weston just needs to start his own Church.



Yeah, the WPC. The Weston Presbyterian church. Members 2, the pastor and the pastors girlfriend who was forced to join.

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




pianoman said:


> He should start an IFBC. That's where his roots are. lol



NO! unlike piper, I do take potshots at IFB's and would never even darken the doors of one again. I would rather be a member of the PCUSA church.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




Edward said:


> If the sojourn in Florida is only going to be temporary, one alternative would be to leave your membership where it is, and seek associate membership (they call it 'affiliate membership') in the EPC congregation. It's good for a year, and can be renewed. See EPC BCO 9.4



I know being at my mom's house will be temporary, I don't want to be a burden (even though she is too nice to say so). However staying at Florida would be subjective to what kind of job I have while I'm down their.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)

You can find some pretty solid PCUSA churches (for the moment). Although it sounds like the one there is a "Louisville Kool-Aid Special."


----------



## Weston Stoler (Dec 21, 2011)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> You can find some pretty solid PCUSA churches (for the moment). Although it sounds like the one there is a "Louisville Kool-Aid Special."



Well if I went to your church I'm sure I wouldn't mind lol. However the one in my college town was definitely that. And I was a baptist at that point so it seemed even stranger to me!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, the stories I could tell.....


----------



## JS116 (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant help with your local church search,but my advice is to TAKE YOUR TIME,don't join a church just because it "claims" to hold to a confession.Churches today are known to be ran alot similar like politics,lots of promises but no fulfillment of those or attempt to keep promises.The last thing you want to become a member and find out it's not what you thought it would be.I can relate because I am in the process of transferring churches,make sure attend the churches first before even considering joining,talk to the elders,get to know some of the congregants,attend outside events if they invite you to see how their lives are reflected upon the gospel that's being preached there.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 21, 2011)

The NAPARC list is always a good place to start.


----------

